# The future of SCADS



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay! here we go, lets start throwing out ideas and suggestions regarding the future of SCADS and the meetings.

-Mike-


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I really like he every other month meet. Just BSing with froggers and doing a bit of plant swapping/ frog acquisition is great. Auctions and raffles are awesome but definitely not why i show up that's for sure. I was bummed I couldn't make the last one, really really hoping there's another soon. If i had a bigger place I'd host one myself.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

My ideas are based on the bromeliad society. I would like to see a meeting once a month, more as a "get together" and plant exchange or something similar. Then every fourth meeting would be a sale meeting where we sell materials and frogs to each other. I've always believed the auction should be a bi-annually or annually event.

I know meeting every month isn't very realistic but is what I would like to see.

-Mike-


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like that idea, I'd also like to work in a way for members to do talks if they wanted. I'd be happy to do short talks on orchids or mantids or what works for me as a breeder. Hopefully others could chime in and do talks about electrical wiring, gesneriads etc etc. as someone working in the scientific field , it would be great practice for the other presentations I have to give, and something everyone should be able to do!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I know I am new to scads and all of you but I do like going to these meetings to gain information and see how others decided to do things. I think just meeting to discuss or trade would be ok. With the reptile shows becoming more popular
more people will join this trade and can use the experience of the members who go to these meeting so their animals will thrive. But I understand some want to make some money for their troubles. So maybe every 4 to 6 months have meetings in large places with intentions to sell frogs and supplies. But maybe still do side sales with others who reach out. I guess what I am saying is for the get together meets bring only what is already spoken for. Again I realize I am new and don't expect my words to carry much weight just an opinion of a new comer.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I like monthly get togethers to kick back and have some fun with friends. SCAPE does a similar thing (I'm hosting the August meeting if anyone is interested in coming). They have members do little demos, trade stuff, eat food, and relax. I think only having the sales a few times a year, unless stuff is spoken for in advance, would take a lot of stress out of the meets.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i think you guys have the right idea. i'd like to see the meets be more of a hang out and talk frogs with sales not being the main motivation. the auction just kind of seems forced if you do it that often with all the same folks. 

once/month might be a little tough, but i certainly am not unhappy with the frequency we've been having the meets.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I would be down to do once a month or so. The turn outs might now be that great though as I think some people may get burnt out of meets. It seems like every 2 1/2- 3 months is working well. As for the auction, I think it should be bi-anually or annually. Whatever we do, I will try to attend most if not all of them. I'm always down to talk frogs and admire people's setups. I would host if I had my own place and had anough room.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think the frequency is right..I'm always down to hang out with froggers, but the meets would more than likely be taken for granted if we had them all the time, and I think less people would show up.

Also, If we did a donating door charge/raffle I think it would boost up the auctions like crazy...

-Everyone who goes, pays a donating door charge (maybe, $5-$10...which is well worth it to me).
-In exchange everyone is given a raffle ticket.
-Additional raffle tickets may be purchased at the same cost as the donation.
-All the money awarded from the raffle must be spent at the auction. If their is money left over after the auction...(I guess donate it or spend it at a table?)
-Pull a handful of tickets so the winner(s) get around $50-$100 a piece.
-With money that has to be spent in more pockets, bidding is sure to rise and frogs/supplies will go for an appropriate figure.
-With having multiple winners and a 'not too high' individual payout, other bidders will have a chance at the items and wont be bullied out by people who have to spend their money.
-This increases the donation amount.
-Those who donated for the auction, will see their items go for something a lot more reasonable than lately! 
-The auctions will be a lot more exciting.

Just my thoughts, I think everything else is great every 4 months or so.

Tommy M.


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

I had a great time Mike! My wife and I are grateful for you hosting the event. plus I got myself three little orange terribilis froglets and some tads so I am sure they will bring years of fun.
Something that I would really like to see are talks/workshops (as someone mentioned earlier) on a specific topic each meeting. One meeting could focus on frog breeding, background building, DYI project instructions, etc... you get the idea. I think as a group we could all benefit from this (maybe we could have a workshop on pulling Imitator eggs from a leaf  ). As far as meetings, monthly sounds awesome as it may allow people that don't have flexible schedules to at least make it to an event once in a while.
Also, maybe you can look for sponsors for each event to provide food, prizes, supplies, animals, etc in exchange for advertising within the group (flier, coupons, signage, etc.) Just my 2 cents

-Diego


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

The monthly meets would be more like a small gathering and not an actual full on meet. For example; next month is the Reptile Super Show, we can get a together hang out at/after the show. Not an official meeting but just gathering with some locals. Also smaller meets would give people that don't have the space for 30+ people to host on top of the other benefits having more frequent gatherings have. Might discourage people from going to all the meets but that's why we would put a full on meet every four months or so.

Like I said, I don't think it's realistic but if someone wants to put on a "Lets chill and talk frogs" kind of a meet every month without the sales, auctions, and catering, that would be awsome! A lot of people asked me about how I did my LED set-up so I could do a demo on that.

-Mike-


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I really like where this is going... 

I really like the idea of downsizing the sales part of the meets and going more into an educational type of meeting.

As for the auction, I really like the idea of having a raffle and spending the winnings on the auction... We did this at Sam's meet a few months back and it worked very well...

I would love to listen to presentations given by fellow froggers and experts


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Also would like to bring up....

I'm not a big fan on electing officials/holding offices but we should have a "team" of three or four people that can keep track of our donation money, gather donations, and just keep track of everything SCADS.

Another....
I don't know how many people really want to get a small website going (I know there's a Facebook) but a small free host website just to let people know what's up and what our cause is would be nice to have.

Also...
taking ideas from the brom society, having a set meeting/gathering date. the SD brom society has meets the second Saturday of the month and on holidays/shows or what not the week before or after.

Just trying to throw ideas out there while they're in my head. Haha!

-Mike-


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I was thinking we should do something about food. We bought 5 giant costco pizzas for the store SCADS meet, and they were all gone pretty fast. Most people hosting can't afford to feed a large number of people, but with the meetings all occurring around dinner time and lasting until late at night, we should probably have some sort of informal dinner. SCAPE has everyone pay $5 at the meets, and the host gets to pick what to serve (it's usually been pizza or one was teriyaki chicken and rice). Maybe have everyone donate a couple of dollars to help out with the cost of food? We always have plenty of chips and dips and desserts, but actual food would be good as well.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, I think we are getting a little to complicated here. I enjoy the house party feel of the SCADS. I feel trying to formalize things will detour many people. I do however agree that we should have small mini meets to just hang out and talk frogs. With that said I will host the first SCADS mini meet in July. It will be a chance to just hang out talk frogs see my frogroom and have fun. Minimal sales will be allowed by only certain vendors. So I will post more info in the coming months. This way Bonnie can hold a full meet in September. Hope everyone agrees with this.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

That sounds awesome Andre! I love meeting up with you guys as often as possible and really like the idea of having these meets be more of an opportunity to mingle and learn vs being a "marketplace".


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me! See everyone in july


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

At first I was worried that having monthly meetings might fracture our group into North and South. I like the idea of having 2 - 4 big meetings a year (for frog, plant and equipment sales) as a way to keep us all together. 

I don't think we should eliminate sales all together at the small meetings, but maybe limit it to prearranged deals/trades so that we don't need any display/shopping area.


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

A great way to keep track of members, sending out notices, and keeping everything organized is through  www.meetup.com We use it for our SD NY JEts Fan club (about 200+ members) and makes things such as announcements, RSVP's very easy. If you guys want, I can open up an account for the group and maintain it and give key people access to make any changes needed. 

Let me know!

-Diego


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

having smaller meets frequent meets would be nice, it might split north and south with small turnouts. But I think when someone throws a BIG meet there will be a lot more turnout hopefully. I second a door charge for the large meet, It can help the host for food and refreshments. I would also like to see our SCADS bring in some more money for some of these great organizations and research projects. Lets get some more ideas for donations.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Everyone talks about trying to be more formal but no one wants to go on and do it. That's the meaning of this thread, after seeing how the SCADS thread was getting blown up I really believe that some sort of organization is needed. I know at first it might be discouraging to people, that's why I proposed a small group of people willing to help get things organized, but once we are organized people wont be so put off. 



coxdre123 said:


> Ok, I think we are getting a little to complicated here. I enjoy the house party feel of the SCADS. I feel trying to formalize things will detour many people. I do however agree that we should have small mini meets to just hang out and talk frogs. With that said I will host the first SCADS mini meet in July. It will be a chance to just hang out talk frogs see my frogroom and have fun. Minimal sales will be allowed by only certain vendors. So I will post more info in the coming months. This way Bonnie can hold a full meet in September. Hope everyone agrees with this.


I like what Phil said. We should limit the small meets to to presales and deals. I don't want to prohibit anyone from selling/trading anything but it's almost like we're setting up a farmers market just to ourselves..... 



phender said:


> I don't think we should eliminate sales all together at the small meetings, but maybe limit it to prearranged deals/trades so that we don't need any display/shopping area.


Mini meet sounds awsome Andre! but please don't get discourage yourself about getting things more organized. You and Sam started a good thing with the auction and raffle, would like to see something better come out of our donations and time.

-Mike-


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Maybe put up a calendar for the end of 2012 and all of 2013 in advance and mark when we'll be having the big meets and small meets, so people can put down their name for which ones they'd be willing to host. I think that would eliminate a lot of last minute scrambling putting some of these together, if people knew up to a year in advance when and where the next ones were being held.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

A lot of great ideas at work here!

I'm really excited for the next upcoming meet at Andre's. I think this is the perfect chance to try out a "how-to" talk because of the frog room Andre will be providing. We can run a poll or have suggestions for the topic and have the whole thing recorded and posted on YouTube for others to see.
I also like the sound of small kick backs to meet up and trade as friends instead of trying to have our own small scale dart frog convention/show.
We can even theme the smaller meets and have a little more fun with that.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Interesting. 

So....
Talks/ Meets ever 1-2 months (presale mostly? ) ( I think it would be interesting to add a speaker or a demo of some sort such as, making media, or building background info for the new comers? Seems like alittle work but if people are willing to do it, it would benefit new people alot and this could be every 4 months instead as well. 
Also learning more about different conservation groups dealing with amphibians, i think would also be interesting to hear about. 
Sales/meets/talks every 4 months 
Auctions/ raffles Twice a year?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I like the idea of getting a little more organized, and adding some features to the meets that will present a greater draw for the novice crowd, and even those that don't own frogs yet. 
There could also be several benefits to setting up a short presentation at each meeting. If a scheduled talk were added to the mix, it would encourage people to arrive at a more specific time, giving the group a greater period with all attendees present.
I also agree that it might be more beneficial to hold open sales at every other event, as opposed to every meet. I don't know if this has been suggested yet, but it would make a lot more sense to hold benefit auctions/raffles at the meetings that aren't featuring public sales. That way the folks that just HAVE to get some new plants/feeders/frogs at every meeting will still be able to do so, while at the same time creating more interest and income for the beneficiary.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

There are a lot of great ideas cookin' here, but this what I think we should do:

Host mini meets once every month with presale the main way to still get frogs/tanks/plants/supplies,

Every four months do a large meeting where a $5 addmition fee is paid for food or raffle and open sales are aloud,

For there to be topics every meet, small or big meeting, doesn't matter, to focus disscussion one a certin topic,

And twice a year at big meets do an auction.

Like I said, so many good ideas that I honestly am amazed, but that is what I think would be best.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

If the purpose of the auction is to donate to charity, we might want to think about setting a starting bid at just slightly below market value. Otherwise it would be better for the charity for a vendor to just donate the proceeds of a sale to the charity. The other option would be to have the auction at the very end and donate things to the auction that didn't sell and you don't want to take home. The down side of the second option is that people might not buy anything during the meeting and just wait till the auction. (Although if you wait for the auction, it might not be available anymore)

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Awsome! And thanks for all the suggestions! If you have anymore suggestions, ideas, agreements, and what not please post them. Doesn't matter if you've been into darts for one day or ten years. 

I think I got banned from "Thanking" people or I would thank all of you.... Haha! So I'll just say thanks again!

-Mike-


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

How about this as an organization to donate to? I watched a documentary that showed some work that they're doing... Very good stuff!

http://amphibianrescue.org/tag/el-valle-amphibian-conservation-center/


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> How about this as an organization to donate to? I watched a documentary that showed some work that they're doing... Very good stuff!
> 
> Amphibian Rescue and Conservation Project » El Valle Amphibian Conservation Center


I like it! sounds like a great one


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

phender said:


> If the purpose of the auction is to donate to charity, we might want to think about setting a starting bid at just slightly below market value. Otherwise it would be better for the charity for a vendor to just donate the proceeds of a sale to the charity. The other option would be to have the auction at the very end and donate things to the auction that didn't sell and you don't want to take home. The down side of the second option is that people might not buy anything during the meeting and just wait till the auction. (Although if you wait for the auction, it might not be available anymore)
> 
> Just thinking out loud.


auction/raffle half way through the meet i think would be good for everyone thats late or leaving early can be involved and give a fun mid-meeting vibe....
just a thought
maybe like two hours into the meet?
no idea how long these things last lol


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

This thread has been kind of slow lately, but i think we need to get to planning on how we are all going to do Scads next year. I think members need to claim there dates in advance( or at least the month or rough date). I think this will keep thing more organized so there is no "rush" to claim the next meet. Also plan when we are going to do the annual auction/ and or raffle, and which organizations they are going towards. 
_D


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I think we should wait til next year, maybe January or February to have the next SCADS. This will allow for people to raise up some healthy froglets and get some plants started rooting. It's also far enough away from Microcosm so people won't be too worried about not having funds for Microcosm.

I'm still in the mindset that we should hold SCADS meets bi or tri-annually. I don't see the need for mini-meets in between... Maybe we could break regions down and have sub groups. For example, there are people from the following areas:

Los Angeles
San Diego
Orange County
Inland Empire

Perhaps each subgroup could come together for more private meetings/kickbacks and we can all come together for 2-3 major meetings every 4-6 months.

I also think it would be cool to meet up during shows like Microcosm and Reptile Shows.

I'd love to hear other suggestions 

-Christian


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Definitely no scads till January. Tri-annually or every 4 months seems to be a good pace. I also think trying to spread out where the meets are held would make it fair for all attendees. ei. If a meet is held in SD then the next meet should be OC or LA, then down south or central next. Tho I think this rhythm already seems to naturally occur it shouldn't be a issue.
I think a mini-meet every so often would be cool, like a trip to Andys orchids or something similar. But I don't think we need to make these meets obligatory.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I like the ideas here, specially bi-annual big/sponsored meetings, then smaller SCADS regional (SD, OC, LA, IE) meetings in between. It would be something like this:

*January* - Sponsored/auction SCADS
February 
*March* - Regional SCADS
April
*May* - Microcosm
June
*July* - Sponsored/auction SCADS
August
*September* - Regional SCADS
October 
*November* - Regional SCADS
December 

Other ideas floating here:

- a website (meetup?) to organize/coordinate/communicate/schedule meetings.
- an organization to donate to
- hang-outs during non-SCADS meetings (Microcosm, Reptile Shows, etc.)
- open sales only during sponsored meetings
- pre-arranged sales during regional meetings
- presenter/workshops/helping hands/how-to Youtube videos

Something I thought about right now - It would be cool to have more experienced froggers helping/overseeing the background construction of more novice members, or their false bottoms, or whatever. We would help each other out if help is requested. Just another idea to add to this thread, and it would fit under the "helping hands" idea above.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Bumping this thread since I have not heard plans for the next SCADS yet. Any volunteers?

Also, everyone seemed to like the SCADS website idea, but that hasn't taken flight yet. Dane, I remember you volunteered to put a website together here. Are you still up for the challenge? Seems like Batcave.net and Topcities are good free options. Let me know if/how I can help (Disclosure: I never put a website together before ).


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

JPccusa said:


> I like the ideas here, specially bi-annual big/sponsored meetings, then smaller SCADS regional (SD, OC, LA, IE) meetings in between. It would be something like this:
> 
> *January* - Sponsored/auction SCADS
> February
> ...


Microcosm is the 1st week of March, not in May


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

January is kind of a bad month for a large SCADS since everyone is getting ready for Pomona. I'd be willing to host another large one in May if anyone is interested, July is rather hot to have it outside in my yard.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sounds good to me. Between Pomona and Microcosm the early part of the year will be pretty busy


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

JPccusa said:


> Bumping this thread since I have not heard plans for the next SCADS yet. Any volunteers?
> 
> Also, everyone seemed to like the SCADS website idea, but that hasn't taken flight yet. Dane, I remember you volunteered to put a website together here. Are you still up for the challenge? Seems like Batcave.net and Topcities are good free options. Let me know if/how I can help (Disclosure: I never put a website together before ).


I'm still open to creating a site for the group. May not get it ready before January, though. It would require some sort of dues or donation to keep the site running, but it wouldn't need to be more than $2-3 per person.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Dane said:


> I'm still open to creating a site for the group. May not get it ready before January, though. It would require some sort of dues or donation to keep the site running, but it wouldn't need to be more than $2-3 per person.


Wouldn't free hosting websites work? Not that people would not want to donate $2 or $3 dollars per month, but paid websites create the need for a treasurer (a person responsible for reminding people and collecting the money).

Oh, and thanks Jason. Microcosm is indeed in March. Here is the rectified and updated tentative schedule.



> *January* - Regional SCADS (Reptile Super Show - Pomona, CA - 5th & 6Th)
> February
> *March* - Regional SCADS (Microcosm - San Diego, CA - 1st & 2nd)
> April
> ...


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I was suggesting $2-3 annually. Free hosting sites don't usually allow for much data space, and I'm assuming we would want to include a gallery, as well as pages dedicated to frog care and vivarium maintenance.



JPccusa said:


> Wouldn't free hosting websites work? Not that people would not want to donate $2 or $3 dollars per month, but paid websites create the need for a treasurer (a person responsible for reminding people and collecting the money).
> 
> Oh, and thanks Jason. Microcosm is indeed in March. Here is the rectified and updated tentative schedule.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Id pay $5 a year towards a site like that
compared to other site membership costs, thats NOTHING


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Dane said:


> I was suggesting $2-3 annually. Free hosting sites don't usually allow for much data space, and I'm assuming we would want to include a gallery, as well as pages dedicated to frog care and vivarium maintenance.


$2-3 *ANNUALLY*?!?!? That would be very doable! 
And a gallery, schedule, care sheets, etc. would be great to have.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

I gotta say that I like all the ideas floating around here. Thanks for reviving this thread. Has anyone considered a free Google site? 

I think a $5 "membership" fee is extremely reasonable. We could keep track of who has paid dues in a spreadsheet and to make accounting easier, fees are due January 2013. I can help with this. 

In between meets we could send out a SCADS newsletter-email to members to keep everyone informed of next meets, volunteers for demo's, topics that will be discussed, etc. Just throwing ideas out there...

Alex


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

What Dane said about free website hosting, including Google, is that we would have limited amount of storage space (~1GB) and bandwidth (~1GB per day). And since it would not be a monthly fee as I originally thought, I personally prefer the idea of sparing a few Washingtons once a year to have a better website.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Google does offer a pay for service but I don't know the cost. Just another thought


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Loving the idea for a website. Is this idea coming together any more? Might take PMing most active scades people to see who all would be interested? I cant imagine who wouldn't for say$5 annually. Perhaps start a new thread with the website idea and see who all responds?


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, this idea is still very much alive but with the holiday's approaching, I think everyone is busy with other stuff. Let's resume this topic in 2013 in a new thread. Happy Holidays and Happy New Year! - Alex


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

stkupprnces said:


> Yes, this idea is still very much alive but with the holiday's approaching, I think everyone is busy with other stuff. Let's resume this topic in 2013 in a new thread. Happy Holidays and Happy New Year! - Alex


A great idea. Perhaps some of us can even try to meet in person and discuss this at the show in Jan.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe Dane took the lead on the website idea. Now we just have to wait until things calm down after the New Year and possibly the January show.


----------



## Digitalfreq (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi is there any update on this group? Is there a date set for the next meeting?

Thank you from an eager noob!

Anyone located around Orange ca??


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

There are quite a few of us in and around Orange County. 
We haven't had a meeting for a while because we just had the Reptile Super Show in Pomona the first week in January and then we have Microcosm in San Diego coming the first weekend in March.

This page is not very active, but clicking on the "Welcome" thread will give an idea of who is around and where they are. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/socal-froggers.html


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I believe the next one is at my house in Anaheim sometime in May? I don't think anyone else has set anything up.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

anything further on the website idea?


----------



## Digitalfreq (Jan 11, 2013)

I was trying to find info on scads and had a hard time trying to figure out if it was still an active group. I think a website would be beneficial.

Webhosting is pretty cheap these days. It's like 5 bucks a month and the URL costs about $30 or so.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Digitalfreq said:


> I was trying to find info on scads and had a hard time trying to figure out if it was still an active group.


We are still active, but I think right now we are all just waiting on microcosm.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Microcosm! Microcosm! Microcosm! Gee I'm not excited at all (sarcasm). 

OK so I'm gonna hijack this thread...Who from SCADS will b attending Microcosm and what days? This princess will be there Saturday only because I didn't register in time for the SD Zoo tour in time. Aarrgghh!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll be there Saturday!!


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

BonnieLorraine said:


> I'll be there Saturday!!


Wanna carpool?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I think we've got 2-3 people in the car (depending on if Robert can get the day off), I'll ask the driver if we can squeeze you in


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

stkupprnces said:


> Microcosm! Microcosm! Microcosm! Gee I'm not excited at all (sarcasm).
> 
> OK so I'm gonna hijack this thread...Who from SCADS will b attending Microcosm and what days? This princess will be there Saturday only because I didn't register in time for the SD Zoo tour in time. Aarrgghh!


It's sounding awesome!!! I cant wait


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Seriously, only response is from Bonnie?! Where are my SCADS peeps? Mike, Andre, Bueller, Bueller...?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll be there. See here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/92322-microcosm-march-1-2-name-tags.html


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

stkupprnces said:


> Seriously, only response is from Bonnie?! Where are my SCADS peeps? Mike, Andre, Bueller, Bueller...?


Haha! Sorry, I've been hard at work trying to get my LED lights setup/display ready for Microcosm! I'll be demonstrating them on the infamous JungleBox (Dane's) table. Excited to see my year long (+) project finally coming to reality, I'll be posting more info about them on the board today. Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> Haha! Sorry, I've been hard at work trying to get my LED lights setup/display ready for Microcosm! I'll be demonstrating them on the infamous JungleBox (Dane's) table. Excited to see my year long (+) project finally coming to reality, I'll be posting more info about them on the board today. Thanks,
> 
> -Mike-


Yo Mike-y. I've missed you man. Can't wait to see the display at Microcosm!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm going to be there for the show too! Can't wait... it's gonna be awesome! I have a table too so make sure you stop and say hi! I will have some pretty cool frogs available. Hit me up and I can give you a list of some of the stuff I will have ready for the show. I've already started taking pre orders. 

Can't wait to see a lot of you again. Except for the guys I ran into at the Pomona show, It has been a while since I have missed the last SCADS or 2.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I will be there!


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking Forward to the show in San deigo - see you guys there


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I'm lucky enough to live on 6th avenue across the street from the park. I will be walking there to microcosm 
If anybody coming from far needs recommendations of any kind (restaurants, hotels, etc), feel
Free to hit me up


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys, take a look at the SoCal social group. I have a question about local vets. Thanks. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/socal-froggers.html


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

stkupprnces said:


> Seriously, only response is from Bonnie?! Where are my SCADS peeps? Mike, Andre, Bueller, Bueller...?


Haha! I will be there. Probably just gonna buy some plants and materials for my revamp. But I'm juiced to see everyone! Brian it's been a while man!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Brian and I will be vending there. Should have a bunch of nice quality broms, tropical plants, ferns,feeders,supplies, and oh ya, some frogs too! Cya all on Sat!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd like to join how do I go about doing so, seems fun, interesting and would be nice to meet fellow PDF lovers, pm me details please


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Just RSVP to a meeting and show up, we don't have any formal system for membership or anything like that. The next one will be at my house some time in May, I'll be posting for people to vote what day they would like it after Microcosm is over, lots of people are busy getting ready for that now.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

ok will do, thank you


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll be at Microcosm as well. Hoping to get my hands one some supplies to finish up my tank. I'LL SEE ALL OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL FACES THERE!!!!!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

so will I!!!!!!!!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Now that Microcosm has passed, when do we start talking about the next SCADS date? 
Thanks. 
-M


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Next one will probably be at Bonnie's in May. She will post possible dates in a few weeks/next month.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Bonnie has volunteered to host one in May. That will give everyone time to re-boot, grow out more plants and frogs.



BonnieLorraine said:


> .........The next one will be at my house some time in May, I'll be posting for people to vote what day they would like it after Microcosm is over, lots of people are busy getting ready for that now.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

what goes on at these meetings, should I bring some frogs to donate for a raffle or something like that


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im in for a May SCADS for sure


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

We've had a few raffles with the proceeds going to USARK or a frog group, but people weren't bidding much the past couple of times. I will leave it up to you guys if we want to try another one. There is a thread up now for the meet, feel free to volunteer ideas there.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

ill donate some low end price frogs so the bids will be reasonable, like some cr aur, az maybe some leucs depends on whats otw by then


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

The problem with raffling frogs was that they were going for nothing. Raffles only work if you are raffleing something you can't just go buy. If you are looking to make money for a frog charity it would be better just to ask people to donate a portion of their sales.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

idont want any money just to help out anyway I can


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Id rather just donate $$ to USARK, and sell/trade frogs and plants.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

im down to throw out alil cash for the cause


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

phender said:


> Bonnie has volunteered to host one in May. That will give everyone time to re-boot, grow out more plants and frogs.


For people subscribed to this thread, here is the info on the next SCADS (May 11th): http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/93162-may-2013-scads-meeting.html



Dane said:


> I was suggesting $2-3 annually. Free hosting sites don't usually allow for much data space, and I'm assuming we would want to include a gallery, as well as pages dedicated to frog care and vivarium maintenance.


Dane, are you rolling the website idea at Bonnie's?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

JPccusa said:


> For people subscribed to this thread, here is the info on the next SCADS (May 11th): http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/93162-may-2013-scads-meeting.html
> 
> 
> 
> Dane, are you rolling the website idea at Bonnie's?


JP,
I kinda doubt that I will have the time in the near future to get much done on a site for the group. If anyone else would like to take the lead on it, go for it!


----------

